# Bogue Inlet Pier Petition....please sign it.



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Bogue Inlet Pier is under contract to be sold and plans are calling for it to be developed for housing. The town of Emerald Isle has started a petition to help perserve the pier. You can join the cause by signing it. Please go to the website http://www.saveourpier.com/ to take action. 

- Thanks and pass this along.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

done


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Done, never fished down there but keeping a pier is important!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

For some reason or another I can't get access to the petition. The company I work for has a lot of restrictions to what is visited on the web. Is there another place to get my name on it? I haven't fished there, but have mad plans to this year. Either way, we need to keep all of our piers. The people that have money keep taking more and more, and not showing any concern for the "way of life" the rest of us have.


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

Done


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Done*

It only takes a moment to sign on.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Planker for life..*

Add one more...


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

signed it on there, and signed one when I was down there fishing the other week too.


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Done also. This is a great pier.


----------



## tater (Feb 16, 2006)

*pier petition*

we also have them around at a few places like the reel outdoors in emerald isle , island harbour marina, k and v plaza the village market and afew more places i cant think of. its not the same petition but its for the same thing and going to the same place, we want our pier to stay put so if your around one of these places please stop by and sign it


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Done...at the current rate, piers in NC will be extinct before too long. I couldn't find all the particulars associated with the tentative sale of the pier but I could of swore not 6 months ago or so the pier managment swore they would never sell. Is there some political motivation here I'm not seeing?


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Done...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Done


----------



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

Done!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I've never fished there but would like to in the future. 

done


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*ditto*

done


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

done,never been there before but, going next month to fish with some buddys on the board. can't wait to get there! I believe that we should try to save our piers for our children and, thier children and,so on.I live right in the middle of a tourist trap nothing but,motels and,resturants.I would hate to think that in a few years that Emerald isle was another Myrtle Beach or, worse like gatlinburg Tn.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Done - all four family members signed.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*another fellow Planker*

Done / Iv grownup on the BIP / i'd rather see the pier go down in a storm then watch it go down by a greedy land divelper 



Matt


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm In!


hooper


----------



## crazyted (Jun 16, 2005)

*Bogue Island Pier*

Got the petetion signed. Hope it will wake up some towns about the value of the piers


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..you know I signed too....and I have never fished there...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

One of the things you need to stress to the powers to be is "tourist dollars". Fishing piers are what attracted me to N.C. the first time I went back in the 70's, and every tourist dollar I've ever spent in N.C. was due to the fact that fishing piers were available to the public.

I also added a link to the petition web site on the main page at http://amelia-island-fishing.com - hope that gets you a few more signatures.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Done


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Done


----------



## Hitchhiker (Feb 13, 2006)

Done!


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Done!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the old guy said:


> Done!


Tell the truth,Wayne,you really are a "Planker" at heart...


----------



## angler1126 (May 17, 2006)

*fighting to keep our piers*

The petition has been signed and I applaud you for your efforts and thanks to everyone else who took the time to respond. We fishermen and any one else who cares must do anything we can to save the piers of N.C. The developers only see the dollars to be made. They could care less how their actions are impacting the masses.


----------



## Washer (Sep 29, 2004)

angler1126 said:


> The developers only see the dollars to be made. They could care less how their actions are impacting the masses.


You said a mouthfull.

Im in too. Sure hope it makes a difference.


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Kenny: You may be right.
In my first 50 years of salt water fishing I fished from a pier exactly twice. Then in 2000 I started at the Frisco pier and since then have spent more time on the pier than on the beach. As a pier newby I realize I have an awful lot to learn to compete with the real pier-rats ( both young and old) They can see fish , color change, bait sprays, and cobia under rays that I will never see. Also I am humbled by the fact that, although I pounded the Hatteras surf hard for many years, the knowledge of”how, where, when, what water temperature,tide,what wind etc.” plus all of the knowledge of reels, knots, lines, and rods that so many of you who came later have mastered. The fact that a person has put in a lot of time is no guarantee that he is good.

Incidentally in these days of super expensive gasoline hard tires and a ride to the pier are probably cheaper than riding the beach. 

I hope we don't lose any more N.C. piers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You're right,Wayne*

I've seen more excellent fishermen that originally learned on the planks go on to become captians.. Had the honor of learning from them.. These guys didn't just settle for just being pros and doing it for a living,they tried to be the best.. Could rattle off many names from OI to the keys,I think it would shock many folks as to how many started on piers.. PL spoke of the highly competitive nature of the folks out there,it wasn't just where he was it was on about every pier.. Through the yrs we see each other from time to time,and it's almost like seeing a lost bro,we all have deep respect for each other,a comradery that I have yet to see in anything.. Yeap Wayne,I'm glad ta seeya finally becoming a planker...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Done 

I've hope to fish there soon I hope this will insure it will be there when I can get there to fish


----------



## FishFrenzy (Mar 20, 2006)

You got my name....
Done


----------



## Fenner (Feb 25, 2004)

Done


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*I've seen more excellent fishermen that originally learned on the planks*

I had some of the best times of my life.. and made many lifelong friends at Carolina beach piers. Them things are way to hard to get permitted and built to see any of them go.

Petition signed.. my pleasure.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Added my name to the growing list.

Never fished that pier, but if it is anything like any other pier it should stay the way it is. Had a friend whose family had to sell their sound-side NC pier a while back because her father had a stroke, saddest day of their lives, and mine too growing up on that pier and watching it torn down by a developer to be replaced with condos and highrises.


----------

